# Mass Effect 3: Multiplayer-Modus nicht für alle möglichen Story-Enden nötig



## Solstik (12. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3: Multiplayer-Modus nicht für alle möglichen Story-Enden nötig* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3: Multiplayer-Modus nicht für alle möglichen Story-Enden nötig


----------



## OField (12. März 2012)

Der Mp ist sowieso ein Witz


----------



## DrProof (12. März 2012)

also indem man als rein guter Shepard spielt, also alle Antworten die "BIOWARE" moralisch richtigen Entscheidungen nimmt, kann man den Maximalwert nicht erreichen. Ohne DLC wird es noch einmal ein wenig schwerer und in der Galaxy ist zu wenig Unterstützung verteilt. Hab alles zu 100% abgescannt und einverleibt.. bis auf 1ne Sache, die ich nicht mehr an den richtigen NPC aushändigen konnte. ( War durch Spielfortschritt verschwunden ) 
Ein/zwei Matches im MP brachten mir dann die Maximalflotte. Also irgendwie gelogen von dem Biowaremenschen. Mit DLC und Hauptspiel und allem abgrasen sollte man dann schon die maximale Flottenstärke erreichen.


----------



## Emke (12. März 2012)

Mir gefälltder MP... zocke den bestimmt schon länger als den SP


----------



## Sancezz1 (12. März 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> also indem man als rein guter Shepard spielt, also alle Antworten die "BIOWARE" moralisch richtigen Entscheidungen nimmt, kann man den Maximalwert nicht erreichen. Ohne DLC wird es noch einmal ein wenig schwerer und in der Galaxy ist zu wenig Unterstützung verteilt. Hab alles zu 100% abgescannt und einverleibt.. bis auf 1ne Sache, die ich nicht mehr an den richtigen NPC aushändigen konnte. ( War durch Spielfortschritt verschwunden )
> Ein/zwei Matches im MP brachten mir dann die Maximalflotte. Also irgendwie gelogen von dem Biowaremenschen. Mit DLC und Hauptspiel und allem abgrasen sollte man dann schon die maximale Flottenstärke erreichen.


 
Das gleiche bei mir, bis auf eine Nebenmission hab ich alle gemacht, hab in allen Sonnensystemen 100% und komm nur auf knapp 3800 Punkte bei der Armeestärke. Hab auch alle möglichen Völker zur Mitarbeit bewegt. Eine mögliche Erklärung hab ich, wobei ich nicht weiß ob es überhaupt möglich ist den Unbekannten und den Rest von Cerberus zur Mitarbeit zu bewegen um so nochmal an militärischer Stärke zu gewinnen.
Aber mal abwarten, schließlich hab ich ja noch ein Shepard der komplett nur Paragon ist und einen der komplett Renegade ist, mal sehen was das für Auswirkungen hat. Und ja, ich spiele ME3 nochmals durch. Vllt nicht sofort, aber doch irgendwann


----------



## Bloki (12. März 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> also indem man als rein guter Shepard spielt, also alle Antworten die "BIOWARE" moralisch richtigen Entscheidungen nimmt, kann man den Maximalwert nicht erreichen. Ohne DLC wird es noch einmal ein wenig schwerer und in der Galaxy ist zu wenig Unterstützung verteilt. Hab alles zu 100% abgescannt und einverleibt.. bis auf 1ne Sache, die ich nicht mehr an den richtigen NPC aushändigen konnte. ( War durch Spielfortschritt verschwunden )
> Ein/zwei Matches im MP brachten mir dann die Maximalflotte. Also irgendwie gelogen von dem Biowaremenschen. Mit DLC und Hauptspiel und allem abgrasen sollte man dann schon die maximale Flottenstärke erreichen.


 
Es ist auch ohne Probleme möglich, ich habe meinen alten ME1/2 Spielstand importiert, habe bis auf 2 kleine Abgabequests ALLE Nebenmissionen gemacht, ALLES abgescannt und KEINEN Multiplayer gespielt und bin mit knapp 150 Punkten UNTER der erforderlichen Flottenstärke in die letzte Mission gegangen. (Ich nehme einfach die 5000 als angestrebtes Ziel  ) Es spielt natürlich eine Rolle wie du spielst und dich entscheidest ..... 


Spoiler



Schon alleine die Möglichkeit die Geth mit den Quarianern zu verbünden hat enorme Auswirkungen auf die Flottenstärke.
Ich habe es zB nicht gemacht/geschafft .... RIP Legion


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. März 2012)

Es gibt hier auch eine Spoilerfunktion  [ SPOILER ] und am Ende [ / SPOILER ]  nur eben zusammen geschrieben.


----------



## Alexey1978 (12. März 2012)

Ich hab mich schon gewundert wie man diese verdammte Prozentzahl erhöhen soll. Das geht also nur im MP??? Wie doof ist das denn? Das ist ja mal super schlecht gelöst Meiner Meinung nach. MP sollte keinen Einfluß auf SP haben bei solchen Titeln und schon gar nicht so schwerwiegenden Einfluß. Geil ist auch, das es Ingame nicht deutlich erwähnt wird, solange man den MP Teil ignoriert wie ich es bisher getan habe. *seufzt*

Klar kann man jetzt sagen "Read the fucking Manual" aber mal ehrlich wer Teil 1 und 2 gespielt hat, liest sich für Teil 3 nicht erst das Handbuch durch. 

Naja zumindest weiß ich nun wie es geht.


----------



## Twyki (12. März 2012)

Leider ist es falsch was da geschrieben wurde , man hat als standart wert 50% readyness, heißt man bräuchte fürs perfekte ende 10000 war effort , zu erreichen sind imo max 7900 +- 250 durch import.


----------



## Bloki (12. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es gibt hier auch eine Spoilerfunktion  [ SPOILER ] und am Ende [ / SPOILER ]  nur eben zusammen geschrieben.


 
thx  Habs gleich geändert


----------



## schokoeis (12. März 2012)

Egal welches Ende, is doch eh alles fürn Arsch....


----------



## Rocky-1992 (12. März 2012)

Bloki schrieb:


> Es ist auch ohne Probleme möglich, ich habe meinen alten ME1/2 Spielstand importiert, habe bis auf 2 kleine Abgabequests ALLE Nebenmissionen gemacht, ALLES abgescannt und KEINEN Multiplayer gespielt und bin mit knapp 150 Punkten UNTER der erforderlichen Flottenstärke in die letzte Mission gegangen. (Ich nehme einfach die 5000 als angestrebtes Ziel  ) Es spielt natürlich eine Rolle wie du spielst und dich entscheidest .....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
wie hast das denn angestellt??? 0o 
ich hab alle (bis auf eine nebenmission, der typ is in der karte makiert kann den aber nich ansprechen 0o) missionen abgeschlossen, alle planeten auf 100% gescannt, ich habs sogar geschaft das geth und quarianer frieden schliessen und auf einem planeten leben (ach und legion stirbt bei mir auch, is dann wohl so eingeplant das er so oder so stirbt) und habe troz alldem nur 3434 punkte also als EMS. Selbst mit der DLC komm ich net mal in die nähe von 4000 (ich will shep net sterben lassen ) und ja ich hab auch mein shep importiert

also irgendwas musst du ja anders gemacht haben, aber WAS???


----------



## Chris1q1q (12. März 2012)

hatte 7000 punkte

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, der sinn dahinter ist doch lediglich, dass es raubkopierer schwerer haben sonst nix.

Ich find es genial wie sich alle drüber aufregen man müsse MP für das beste ende spielen.

95% von den Leuten haben das Spiel gecrackt und weinen weil sie den MP nicht nutzen können. Kein Spieler stirbt daran wenn er ein paar runden MP zocken muss.

Selber Schuld.


----------



## FlipSt4r (12. März 2012)

Also gegen Ende hatte ich um die 7k Punkte.
Solange der Balken voll ist erreicht man das best mögliche Ende.


----------



## Rocky-1992 (12. März 2012)

ja GMS hab ich auch 6900.

und @ Chris1q1q ich hab keine raubkopie (nur für den fall das du mich damit meinst)
ich wollt einfach auch ohne MP das beste ende haben


----------



## masterkoron (12. März 2012)

Chris1q1q schrieb:


> hatte 7000 punkte
> 
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich, der sinn dahinter ist doch lediglich, dass es raubkopierer schwerer haben sonst nix.
> 
> ...


 

Für einen Singelplayer gezwungen werden Multiplayer zu spielen? Sonst gehts dir aber noch gut?


----------



## Runaway33b (12. März 2012)

Ich denke Sinn der Sache ist, dass man auch in 10 Jahren (wenn vermutlich die online server ausgeschaltet sein werden) auch noch alle Enden erleben kann. Ich finde es dennoch schade, dass der Multiplayer doch so wenig Einfluss auf die Story hat. Die Idee halte ich an sich für sehr Innovativ, und es fördert die Langzeitmotivation. Außerdem muss man jetzt auch nicht unmengen an online-Schalchten schlagen. Nach 12-13 Siegen sollte man 100% haben.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (13. März 2012)

Rocky-1992 schrieb:


> wie hast das denn angestellt??? 0o
> ich hab alle (bis auf eine nebenmission, der typ is in der karte makiert kann den aber nich ansprechen 0o) missionen abgeschlossen, alle planeten auf 100% gescannt, ich habs sogar geschaft das geth und quarianer frieden schliessen und auf einem planeten leben (ach und legion stirbt bei mir auch, is dann wohl so eingeplant das er so oder so stirbt) und habe troz alldem nur 3434 punkte also als EMS. Selbst mit der DLC komm ich net mal in die nähe von 4000 (ich will shep net sterben lassen ) und ja ich hab auch mein shep importiert
> 
> also irgendwas musst du ja anders gemacht haben, aber WAS???


 
Legion stirbt nicht, er verlässt nur den Körper und schließt sich dem ganzen Kollektiv oder wie das heißt an.


----------



## Sancezz1 (13. März 2012)

Chris1q1q schrieb:


> hatte 7000 punkte
> 
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich, der sinn dahinter ist doch lediglich, dass es raubkopierer schwerer haben sonst nix.
> 
> ...


 
Hattest du die 7000 Punkte bei "Gesamter militärischer Stärke" oder bei "Effektiver militärischer Stärke? Wichtig ist der Wert bei effektiver militärischer Stärke... Weil bei "Gesamter militärischer Stärke" hab ich auch über 6700 Punkte. Aber dieser Wert ändert sich durch den Multiplayer anscheinend nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. März 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Das gleiche bei mir, bis auf eine Nebenmission hab ich alle gemacht, hab in allen Sonnensystemen 100% und komm nur auf knapp 3800 Punkte bei der Armeestärke. Hab auch alle möglichen Völker zur Mitarbeit bewegt. Eine mögliche Erklärung hab ich, wobei ich nicht weiß ob es überhaupt möglich ist den Unbekannten und den Rest von Cerberus zur Mitarbeit zu bewegen um so nochmal an militärischer Stärke zu gewinnen.
> Aber mal abwarten, schließlich hab ich ja noch ein Shepard der komplett nur Paragon ist und einen der komplett Renegade ist, mal sehen was das für Auswirkungen hat. Und ja, ich spiele ME3 nochmals durch. Vllt nicht sofort, aber doch irgendwann


 
Muss man wohl mal ausprobieren. Ich denke, wenn man genug Rufpunkte hat (ob nun Paragorn oder Renegade), sollte es möglich sein, auch den Unbekannten nach und nach, während der Dialoge mit ihm, zur Zusammenarbeit zu bewegen. 
Ich hab ME3 nun schon das erste Mal durch. Das Ende fand ich alles in allem recht schlüssig und es bleibt, wenn man mal seinen Kopf und seine Fantasie einsetzt (was die meisten, die ME3 wegen dem Ende so schlecht bewerteten, nicht taten), nur eine Frage offen: 



Spoiler



Wer oder was genau ist der Anführer der Reaper, am Ende auf der Citadel?


 Ich denke, das ist eine Frage, die auch gar nicht beantwortet werden soll oder im Laufe einer zukünftigen DLC beantwortet wird. 

Das einzige, was mir noch gefehlt hätte, wäre ein richtiger Endgegner. Das Ende war gut, hätte vielleicht im Detail besser sein können, aber ich sehe keinen Grund, das sonst so schöne Spiel wegen dem Ende so abzuwerten, wie es viele tun. Ich werde das Spiel sicherlich noch ein oder zweimal durchspielen und dann sehen, wie sich die Entscheidung im Spielverlauf auswirken. 

@Topic
Also habe ich das richtig verstanden? Der Multiplayer ist nicht spielrelevant, aber man kann durch ihn schneller und leichter das "gute" Ende erreichen? Btw, ich habe nicht alle Nebenquests gemacht auch nicht alle Planeten erforscht. Die Haupthandlung fand ich beim ersten Anlauf irgendwie interessanter.  Hatte aber um die 2k Truppenstärke. Da die Leiste beinahe voll war, zumindest weit über die Hälfte ging, dachte ich, es gäbe soviel mehr gar nicht.


----------



## Sancezz1 (13. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> @Topic
> Also habe ich das richtig verstanden? Der Multiplayer ist nicht spielrelevant, aber man kann durch ihn schneller und leichter das "gute" Ende erreichen? Btw, ich habe nicht alle Nebenquests gemacht auch nicht alle Planeten erforscht. Die Haupthandlung fand ich beim ersten Anlauf irgendwie interessanter.  Hatte aber um die 2k Truppenstärke. Da die Leiste beinahe voll war, zumindest weit über die Hälfte ging, dachte ich, es gäbe soviel mehr gar nicht.


 
Laut Bioware schon. Aber tatsächlich komm ich ohne Multiplayer nur auf 3378 Punkte bei "Effektiver militärischer Stärke". Trotz aller Nebenmissionen, alle Völker "geeint" und in allen Sonnensystemen 100%. Allerdings blinkt bei mir immer noch das Minos-Ödland, obwohl ich da auch 100% habe. Weiß allerdings nicht, welche Auswirkungen das abschließen vom Cerberus Hauptquartier, auf diesen Wert hat.
Hab kurz den Multiplayer angezockt und hab dadurch 2% mehr bei Galaxy at War und die "Effektive militärische Stärke" ist dabei leicht angestiegen. Und die ist nunmal relevant für die Enden. Aber es soll wohl ein Bonus geben, wenn mit dem Spielstand ME3 nochmals durchspielt


----------

